# Do you ever feel like you are superior to those around you? And is it wrong to feel that way?



## A Hot Potato (May 21, 2017)

I sometimes feel that the people around me aren't living life to the fullest potential, and I sometimes get the feeling that I am better than them, whether that's because I am in better shape than them, I utilize my spare time doing productive things, or whether I just think I am smarter or in better spirits than them.

Do you ever feel that way about the people around you?

And does me feeling this way make me a shit person?


----------



## AnOminous (May 21, 2017)

Any time I visit plebbit.  

And it's completely correct to feel that way.


----------



## Woodcutting bot (May 21, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> Do you ever feel that way about the people around you?



Daily, but so does everyone else. 




A Hot Potato said:


> And does me feeling this way make me a shit person?



If you truly are better than the rest, then there's nothing wrong with being honest with yourself.

Chances are though you're just another pleb in a sea of shitplebs who's life is as inconsequential as some nameless medieval peasant


----------



## A Hot Potato (May 21, 2017)

Woodcutting bot said:


> Chances are though you're just another pleb in a sea of shitplebs who's life is as inconsequential as some nameless medieval peasant


You're most likely correct, but I AM better at not being a fatass compared to anyone I come in contact.

I dropped from 190 to 141 no problem.

I don't feel bad for fat people is what I am saying.


----------



## Picklepower (May 21, 2017)

All the time, because even though I behave like a retarded asshole, I found out that I am an Indigo Child, so that means I have powers or something, and you have to respect that.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (May 22, 2017)

No, I'm fully aware that I'm a shit person.


----------



## CWCissey (May 22, 2017)

Yes. It's called working.


----------



## DuskEngine (May 22, 2017)

>browses Kiwi Farms
>superior

lol


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (May 22, 2017)

If you feel that way, and these are people you've been around for a long time, you're probably wrong.  If you were actually superior, you'd probably find a way up to end up around people closer to your level of functioning.  If you're getting off on being the one-eyed man in the country of the blind, how superior are you, really?


----------



## AnOminous (May 22, 2017)

Abortions4All said:


> If you feel that way, and these are people you've been around for a long time, you're probably wrong.  If you were actually superior, you'd probably find a way up to end up around people closer to your level of functioning.  If you're getting off on being the one-eyed man in the country of the blind, how superior are you, really?



If you're always the smartest person in the room, you need to find better rooms.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (May 22, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> I sometimes feel that the people around me aren't living life to the fullest potential, and I sometimes get the feeling that I am better than them, whether that's because I am in better shape than them, I utilize my spare time doing productive things, or whether I just think I am smarter or in better spirits than them.
> 
> Do you ever feel that way about the people around you?
> 
> And does me feeling this way make me a shit person?






A Hot Potato said:


> I don't know, does anyone ever feel like they have no purpose for being here?
> 
> No matter how hard I try, I don't think I've ever come close to what it is that I have to do to feel like I belong. I feel like dead weight most of the time.
> 
> ...



Are you sure?


----------



## Zebedee (May 22, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> If you're always the smartest person in the room, you need to find better rooms.



Or if it's empty.

If that is the case, perhaps finding some friends would help too. Kek


----------



## A Hot Potato (May 22, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Are you sure?


Anti-depressants are a great thing.

But yeah, I think everyone else is right.

Gonna keep trying to do my best.


----------



## Lokamayadon (May 22, 2017)

> Do you ever feel like you are superior to those around you?


Maybe a few times for not very rational or objective reasons but I don't let it affect my behaviour, otherwise no I don't have real reasons to feel superior or inferior to people around me except for moral reasons.


> And does me feeling this way make me a shit person?


Not really and as long as you don't treat people badly I don't even have a problem with people thinking they are better than they are, that's not like people are entitled to self-humiliations from people less good than they are anyway even if some people kinda feel like it's the case.
And if that's true, then I don't see a problem with it as long as you are not treating morally decent people of lesser "quality" as shit even if they did nothing wrong to you or other people.


----------



## Lokamayadon (May 22, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Are you sure?


I'm not sure if KF is a good place for expressing this kind of feelings and not accusing you of trollshielding but you should especially avoid it if you have anything lolcowy to hide.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (May 22, 2017)

Lokamayadon said:


> I'm not sure if KF is a good place for expressing this kind of feelings and not accusing you of trollshielding but you should especially avoid it if you have anything lolcowy to hide.



?


----------



## Lokamayadon (May 22, 2017)

Was answering to OP, srs for the confusion.


----------



## A Hot Potato (May 23, 2017)

Lokamayadon said:


> Was answering to OP, srs for the confusion.


I've been told this about that thread before.

I'm in a far better state now then I was then.

Thanks  for the concern though.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 23, 2017)

If you have tangible evidence that you are better than your peers, yes, you are correct. Feel proud of yourself for rising above mediocrity.

If you feel superior to those around you because you're "just more intelligent and enlightened" then you're a faggot and should kill yourself.


----------



## ZeCommissar (May 23, 2017)

We are on this site, if you can't look at the lolcows and feel superior to most/all of them then you are lying.

Now when it comes to peers there is always someone above you, and you are always above someone else, whether it's physically, mentally, or both. It's not bad to feel superior to someone else, but treating people as lesser beings not worth your time IS bad and no one likes a condescending asshole.

So it's fine, and it's not wrong unless you treat people worse because of it. Maybe they just got a bad deal in life, no excuse to treat someone like shit (unless of course they brought it upon themselves and deserve it like the majority of lolcows)


----------



## Morose_Obesity (May 23, 2017)

No, what makes me different makes me not want to fit in. I'd rather be human.


----------



## Sure Thing Idiot (May 23, 2017)

I've almost never felt superior to anyone unless that person is being and acting like a real bag of shit. Like treating the waitress like garbage for no reason, or making someone, who they don't know, have a hard time over nothing. That makes me feel superior. But I don't know if that makes me actually feel superior or just simply that I'm not that person, who I also consider might be at rock-bottom or their breaking point.

I've definitely felt as though I've thought of things on a deeper level than some of my peers, but there are people I've met much smarter, fitter and more efficient than me so it's an open-ended concent to begin with. What is superior? I might be faster than that guy over there but he might be stronger than me. You might be fitter than that fat ass but he might be able to strip a car and rebuild it. You're not superior to anyone you just think you are based on what you personally know, which is always limited.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 23, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> I sometimes feel that the people around me aren't living life to the fullest potential, and I sometimes get the feeling that I am better than them, whether that's because I am in better shape than them, I utilize my spare time doing productive things, or whether I just think I am smarter or in better spirits than them.
> 
> Do you ever feel that way about the people around you?
> 
> And does me feeling this way make me a shit person?




MOTHERFUCKER, you are posting on this website right now. living life to its fullest potential, my ass. 
(I'm no better)

to answer you,

I get that feeling only sometimes. it depends on the company I keep at the moment. I usually feel like I need to be around people who are doing better than me, it's an uncomfortable feeling and I dislike it, so I seek out my betters when I can and keep my eyes and ears open.

it only makes you an asshole if you say anything about it, like this thread basically.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (May 29, 2017)

Feeling better than someone else is not inherently a bad thing. Just so long as you recognize the importance of balancing humility with confidence.

Frankly, there are a lot of awful people in life who will try to make you feel worse than them, and it's a good thing to be able to deny their authority over you and recognize your superiority over their bullshit if that's the truth of things.


----------



## bbpoison (May 30, 2017)

Something I wrote on another thread seems relevant here.



bbpoison said:


> But you're never alone when you develop a narcissistic personality aka god complex. If humans create meaning then you can imagine that everything you do is the most important aspect of existence and it's perfectly okay and no one can stop you or be condescending to you. Therefore the power has shifted to you and the suffering of being alone goes away. Instead of being jealous of what you don't have, you create a situation where you feel that everyone should want to emulate every detail of your personality and if they don't think that then they are fucking r e t a r d e d because you know in your heart that every single person on this planet has no fucking clue why they do the things that they do and therefore no matter how elegant their appearance is, it is all an illusion and that in reality everyone is on the same field of intelligence. It's very important to see yourself as already being the ultimate being because the alternative is feeling that you are stupid and that is not true. Everything is an illusion and all you are doing is paralyzing yourself by thinking like that. So let your dreams tell your brain that they already exist as you. You don't need anything and you don't need to explain yourself to anybody and if nobody understands you and denies to connect with you, then nobody is worth your interaction. They are complete shit  like the insects you kill everyday. People can be aggressive and disagree with you and it's okay but never let them pull you down. It's better for them to wound you physically then for them  to make you think you are not a "good person" and that you're "doing the wrong thing"  If you allow that, you are being tricked. It's possible to be open to new information without having to destroy your ego. Your intelligence will  be alienating and you should make that a source of strength.
> 
> Don't let ANYONE stop you from being who you are.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 2, 2017)

I've always felt like I was inferior to everyone, so no I haven't.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 3, 2017)

Dink Smallwood said:


> I've always felt like I was inferior to everyone, so no I haven't.





Alec Benson Leary said:


> Frankly, there are a lot of awful people in life who will try to make you feel worse than them, and it's a good thing to be able to deny their authority over you and recognize your superiority over their bullshit if that's the truth of things.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 4, 2017)

Nigga it's called 'working in customer service'.


----------



## TowinKarz (Jun 4, 2017)

Superior to individual persons? Oh yes, especially the ones that demonstrably can't do what I can do, like show up for work on time and when scheduled. 

Superior to "people", no.   

Disconnected? Not thinking of the same things? Not assigning everything the same values judgements? All the time.  But I'm not possessed of a big enough ego to assume that makes me BETTER somehow.


----------



## DuskEngine (Jun 5, 2017)

i am a better person than chris and that is all that i need


----------



## Jason Genova (Jun 5, 2017)

I have an inferiority complex that drives me to lift so I don't mind it that much.


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 3, 2017)

To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to feel like you are superior to those around you. The superiority complex is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of your micropenis most of the delusions of grandeur will go over a typical lonely moron's head. There's also the need to have a nihilistic outlook, which must be deftly woven into your characterization - your personal philosophy draws heavily from trying to break into a saturated market and become famous for puking out unoriginal opinions while playing overdiscussed pleb tier video games, for instance. You understand this stuff; you have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of your worthlessness, to realise that you're not just unfunny- you deeply need to END YOUR LIFE. As a consequence people who don't feel the need to scrounge for attention on a forum dedicated to stalking and harassing the mentally disabled truly ARE idiots - of course they wouldn’t appreciate, for instance, the humour in sending @A Hot Pizza straight to an autistic shemale's doorstep, which itself is a cryptic reference to Dark Souls 3 or whatever, video games are literally toys and will never be art. I'm masturbating right now just imagining things I don't feel the need to tell you about, just wanted you to know I'm masturbating and also you should kill yourself.

And yes, by the way, none of us would be REMOTELY surprised if you have a Rick and Morty tattoo. Kill yourself. Nothin personnel kid


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 3, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> I utilize my spare time doing productive things



Like getting banned from the Farms.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 3, 2017)

I feel superior when I'm around straight people.


----------



## Paralethal (Nov 3, 2017)

The good of the scorpion is not the good of the frog, yes?


----------



## bbpoison (Nov 4, 2017)

Paralethal said:


> The good of the scorpion is not the good of the frog, yes?



hahaha

Edit: Someone in the comments said this:

So, here's the thing- I believe that Charlie allowed this to appear as a failure. He wasn't actually given a placebo, but this was Frank enacting his plan to put Charlie back as the foundation of Paddy's pub. A commenter online (who I'm just taking at their word #honorsystem) said that much of Charlie's Mandarin was accurate, but with a really thick and racist accent. His math, was 9+9= Box which could be that he was doing simple measurements for what size of glass case would allow the cat showed in this video to have adequate space and not urinate on the glass. His literary references to Shakespeare and War and Peace are entirely accurate as well, showing and incredible faculty for memory. His knowledge of the Scorpion and the Frog fable ties directly into his 'experiment' as well. I think that he finally saw the lengths to which Frank was willing to go after paying the waitress to have dinner with Charlie, and he realized that he can't give up his relationship with his father that he divorced (can we talk about this please?). The Scorpion and the Frog is an animal fable that seems to have first emerged in 1954. On account of its dark morality, there have been many references to it since then in popular culture, including in notable films, television shows, and books. Basically, the Scorpion makes a deal with a frog to cross a pond, and kills the frog, dooming them both to drown. The reason that the scorpion gives is that it is in its nature to sting with its tail. Charlie, while he is surrendering to Frank (tying together the War and Peace elements) is showing that by overcoming one's toxic nature, and using communication, peace, and coexistence are made possible. The use of the Cat and Spider is used because these are creatures that Frank and Charlie deal with constantly. This is accented by all the previous episodes in which Charlie expresses feelings of being 'unheard' and being 'at war' with the entire gang. The message is lost on the gang, and Charlie, forfeiting his chance at greatness, cheerily goes back to playing the fool to watch Police Academy. He sells the moment, with a heroic storm out with the high on gasoline friends of his, 'Stupid Science Bitches' not realizing that their placebo was an unnecessary ingredient in an already active genius, playing the fool.

The rabbit hole never ends.


----------



## Flareon (Nov 6, 2017)

No and no. All people are horrible.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 10, 2017)

OtterParty said:


> To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to feel like you are superior to those around you. The superiority complex is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of your micropenis most of the delusions of grandeur will go over a typical lonely moron's head. There's also the need to have a nihilistic outlook, which must be deftly woven into your characterization - your personal philosophy draws heavily from trying to break into a saturated market and become famous for puking out unoriginal opinions while playing overdiscussed pleb tier video games, for instance. You understand this stuff; you have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of your worthlessness, to realise that you're not just unfunny- you deeply need to END YOUR LIFE. As a consequence people who don't feel the need to scrounge for attention on a forum dedicated to stalking and harassing the mentally disabled truly ARE idiots - of course they wouldn’t appreciate, for instance, the humour in sending @A Hot Pizza straight to an autistic shemale's doorstep, which itself is a cryptic reference to Dark Souls 3 or whatever, video games are literally toys and will never be art. I'm masturbating right now just imagining things I don't feel the need to tell you about, just wanted you to know I'm masturbating and also you should kill yourself.
> 
> And yes, by the way, none of us would be REMOTELY surprised if you have a Rick and Morty tattoo. Kill yourself. Nothin personnel kid


Nigger, at least use a recent video of mine.


----------



## John Titor (Nov 11, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> *I sometimes feel that the people around me aren't living life to the fullest potential, and I sometimes get the feeling that I am better than them*, whether that's because I am in better shape than them,* I utilize my spare time doing productive things*, or whether I just think I am smarter or in better spirits than them.
> 
> Do you ever feel that way about the people around you?
> 
> And does me feeling this way make me a shit person?


Are you Jigsaw? You have to tell us if you are.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 11, 2017)

John Titor said:


> Are you Jigsaw? You have to tell us if you are.


I wish.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Nov 11, 2017)

I work in a ghetto hospital, and ghetto hospitals are full of gross, shitty people that are suffering the horrible consequences of their bad behavior, and poor life choices. Ghetto people are gross, and they smell like livestock. They smell like barn animals, barn animals that smoke tons of pot and eat shitty fried food feed.

I always feel superior to the ghetto hospital people, because I am far superior to them, and I feel not the slightest bit of guilt for looking down upon them like the vermin they are.


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes I do feel superior, and no it is not wrong. Most people are shallow, slow witted and degenerate. I can actully comprehend "delayed gratification" which many people apparently cannot. I think fast, which actully kind of sucks because when people are stammering or standing with their mouth open trying to come up with something witty, I am already bored to tears. People like to pretend "we are all the same" no we are not. Some of us are born better, and the lesser thans, get their feelings hurt by this fact and make excuses.


----------



## piripiri (Nov 12, 2017)

never. i always treat everyone equally


----------



## Clownfish (Nov 12, 2017)

Depends if you're vain or actually better then others.

My advice is demonstrate your superiority by taking down something or someone bigger then yourself.

You're into making music? Find a master and surpass them. Got a boss at work? Find a way to become their boss. Want to prove your intellectual prowess? Create a counter to the current zeitgeist. Atheist did this with the Catholic Church. Affirmative action upended segregation.

Find something to over throw.


----------



## Overcast (Nov 20, 2017)

I actually feel inferior to most people around me.


----------



## Clownfish (Nov 21, 2017)

1864897514651 said:


> Atheists have done nothing except prove that they are a cadre of suicidal narcissists. They are at the forefront of advocating for voluntary suicide in the form of doctor-assisted euthanasia. When you have a group of people telling you that it is your right as a rational human being to end your life on your own terms, you tell those people that they are stupid faggots, and you do not ever talk to them again.
> 
> Atheists are a truly insidious group of people. They might actually be worse than muslims. There are many groups of people, both outside and inside the Catholic Church, that are constant threats to the salvation of human souls. I could talk about these people, but to me, their threats are so obvious and so easy to avoid that it is not even worth my time to write about them.
> 
> ...


I too use word generators when I post.


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Nov 21, 2017)

Odds are if you feel the need to talk about how much better you are than everyone else then you're probably not better than other people. Unless you're surrounded by ghetto trash and obnoxious shitlords you're probably not better than the people around you.


----------

